# Field scores



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

With Field shoots arriving this this weekend. Lets hear some scores.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Nothing Official yet but my practice has gone like this:
1st practice half of the year 1/31/11 = 23x 271 BHFS
2nd " " " " " 2/04/11 = 29x 270 "
#3 " " " " " 3/04/11 = 25x 273 " (1st half with my VAP's)
I switched the Sights and Stab for Open class set up (same arrows)
#1 28x - - - 3/07/11 = 28x 272
# 2 27x - - - 3/08/11 = 27x 269 (shot a nice 4 shot group on the 65y at 7o'clock just outside the dot.) 

I'm looking forward to the Dogwood Annual on 4/30 @ Sherwood to finally see some of these indoor shooters on the field range.

*My set up*
2008 Parker Shooting Star; 29" DL, 36" A-A Parallel limbs @ 55lbs
Axcel HD pro for BHFS 5 pins, .010
Axcel 3000 for with axcel x-31 scope (no lens), and .010 pin for everything outdoors, .019 for Indoors.
TRUball Cyclone Release set at 12oz
Arrows Victory VAP's 400 = 321gr @ 250fps
Stabilizers= Home made for BHFS(6oz) ; 30" Easton Black max for Dark Side set-up.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Louisville is the end of the month, get back to you after that.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I struggled to much the last few weeks of indoor. So I'm not going to nationals. I got bow set up for field. Just got to get marks tomarow.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Got a full 28 target practice round in today. I shot the first half with my open class sights and a 2x lens, but used my 12" HC stabilizer.
First half was a 36x 273.
For the second half I screwed in the 30" stab and shot a 19x 269. 
TOTAL SCORE: 55x -542
This was the first 28 target round of the year for me. I suppose my decline of score on the 2nd half could be because of fatigue, or perhaps I just didn't execute as well. 
I am thrilled that my shoulder is doing just fine.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I struggled today with the flu. Bad. But all and all, I shot a 529. And the 20mph winds wasn't helping much. I'm happy with the first round of the year


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Ugg...I'm ready but still need my indoor set up for another 3 weeks After that then we'll get into the outdoor mode.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

My back ordered arrows will be in on Wednesday... Prolly lookin at 1 1/2 weeks till I can fling some long ones...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't missed an X yet!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

(BHFS set up) I managed to get in my first Hunter half of 2011 yesterday afternoon thanks to the time change. I started off like gang busters. Target #1 a 4x 20 on the(44yd), Target #2 a 1x 20(19-17yd), Target #3 2x 20(36 fan), Target #4 1x 19 on the 58 wu, then the excitement, Target #5 a 3x 15 on the 28 fan.









The next 3 targets were a 16 on the(70wu), 18 on the 48y, 17 on the 53 wu. I finished with 5 20's and a 19. Total 25x 264 It started and ended well, but the middle was quite an adventure. :Rolling Eyes:

My first Hunter Half Card of 2011: BHFS


----------

